# Phoenix/Mesa/Scottsdale/ASU



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

I am going to be in Arizona for work for a week, starting tomorrow, near the Mesa and ASU campus area. Anyone interested in meeting up?


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

@Bunnysarefat can vouch that I am not a Russian bot.


----------



## Bunnysarefat (May 4, 2017)

Lol, yes I can confirm @Movingshrub is real and grabbing a drink with him has my full endorsement.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Man if you ever make it to East Tennessee State University look me up. I can get us some stuff in mason jars that will make us right and kill nutsedge.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

TN Hawkeye said:


> Man if you ever make it to East Tennessee State University look me up. I can get us some stuff in mason jars that will make us right and kill nutsedge.


Good ole ETSU! If I make it that way I'll try to pick up @thegrassfactor, and anyone else I can fit into my truck, along the way.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Movingshrub said:


> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> > Man if you ever make it to East Tennessee State University look me up. I can get us some stuff in mason jars that will make us right and kill nutsedge.
> ...


From watching@thegrassfactor and "reel low dad" (his TLF alter ego shall remain a secret) hang out a couple weeks ago it seems they would be a blast to share a few drinks with.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Made it into town around midnight local time.

I realize why there are so few TLF members from this area; there isn't any grass.

The only grass I've seen so far has been a few soccer field but everything else is desertscape.


----------



## Bunnysarefat (May 4, 2017)

Movingshrub said:


> Made it into town around midnight local time.
> 
> I realize why there are so few TLF members from this area; there isn't any grass.
> 
> The only grass I've seen so far has been a few soccer field but everything else is desertscape.


If you want to see some good looking grass in Phoenix check out their golf courses. They've got some great ones.


----------



## Bradymco11 (Jul 11, 2018)

I'm a Phoenician.

I have found there generally is a lack of Phoenicians on TLF which makes it hard to find good info specific to our climate.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

@Bradymco11 That looks good. I only saw grass in a few place. Soccer fields looked good, most other places not so much. I was out at the Boeing campus and their grass was not impressive. I am curious how Tiftuf or some of the other less needy drought tolerant Bermuda cultivars would do in this environment.


----------



## Bradymco11 (Jul 11, 2018)

Thanks. Drive up Scottsdale or Hayden Rd and you'll see plenty of green grass.

What were you doing at Boeing out of curiosity? I'm an engineer and work for General Dynamics but I live close to the Boeing plant and see the Apache helicopters out flying from time to time when I'm out doing the yard work. Those things are sweet.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Bradymco11 said:


> Thanks. Drive up Scottsdale or Hayden Rd and you'll see plenty of green grass.
> 
> What were you doing at Boeing out of curiosity? I'm an engineer and work for General Dynamics but I live close to the Boeing plant and see the Apache helicopters out flying from time to time when I'm out doing the yard work. Those things are sweet.


I work with army aviation. The AH64s you see flying are probably the latest and greatest echo models.


----------



## raldridge2315 (Jul 1, 2017)

Movingshrub said:


> I was out at the Boeing campus and their grass was not impressive.


I retired from Boeing in Huntspatch ten years ago. I was at the Mesa plant for a week long meeting years ago. Your right about the grass or lack of it. I stayed at the Arizona Golf Resort on Power Road. If you want to see some serious grass, that's the place. They have a great restaurant also.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

This place has some pretty sweet grass.


----------



## osuturfman (Aug 12, 2017)

Going to be in PHX this Tuesday through Thursday for the Sports Turf Managers conference. Anything good to see/do/eat near the convention center or within a reasonable Uber ride to that area?


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

@osuturfman seems we are going to miss each other. I'll be in the area again the following week.


----------

